

Elon Musk Is Even Smarter Than We Thought - DiabloD3
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/courtney-michaluk/elon-musk-is-even-smarter_b_5494114.html

======
StefanKarpinski
Elon Musk's patent move is brilliant and inspiring, but this article's writing
style is, for lack of a more fitting word, craptastic. There also seems to be
zero useful additional information in it.

